# Old Dish Network Receivers-Junk?



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

Cleaning out the workroom today. Found several old receivers and I'm wondering if I should just toss them or are they or their parts worth anything to anyone? Models 4700, 5000 and 811. Should I put them up on craigs list or just take them to the county recycling center along with my old tvs. 

billyfury


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

811 may be worth something as it has the digital tuner built in. Won't get HD, but still does sd from WA dish.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Pitch the 4700 and 5000 - not enough memory in them to be really useful even if they are up to date with F/W and have current cards.

The 811 - as the poster above said - it's still semi useful.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I suppose DP301s and 6000 receivers are junk, too? Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The 301's are still pretty current for Western Arc SD (110/119) use.

the 6000 is probably like the 5000/4700 models though, but someone who knows them better may have a different opinion.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

A 6000 could still be used for OTA... or as an SD receiver... assuming Dish would activate one.

But it couldn't be used for any HD other than OTA.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

IMO, any 4-digit receiver model is worthless junk. Those are the legacy receivers that are old, super-slow, and don't have enough memory to support the size of the guide.

But all SD receivers are rapidly becoming obsolete. Dish will do a lease upgrade to all HD equipment for most folks for a really, really low price, and lots of people are taking advantage of this, which also helps Dish get old MPEG2-only receivers out of the system. Relatively very few MPEG2 receivers are being deployed anymore.


----------

